# Blogs working with a Forum "HELP" please



## The Boston Joka (Oct 29, 2006)

Is thger anyone that could help me out or give me some guidance as to where or who etc etc I will go or who to ask, what website or threads that:

DISCRIBE EX: A POLIOTICAL BLOG WORKING INTWINED WITH A FORUM, WHERE IF THINGS GO RIGHT I MAY IF I AM LUCKY HAVE LUINKS OFF OF TO DIRECT PEOPLE TO MY WEBSITE "THAT DOESN'T EXIST RIGHT NOW"

ANY IDEAS WILL BE HUGELY APPRECIATED Thanks guys Rich


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

If you are looking for political blogs, you could try searching for them via technorati.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also try blogads.com to find political blogs to advertise on.


----------

